
Intel Introduces Smart Bracelet - coreymgilmore
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2014/11/intel-introduces-a-surprising-smart-bracelet-in-time-for-christmas.html
======
arrowgunz
I'm really curious to know if women are really going to use this. From the
video, it looks really big and I'm guessing it's not light in weight either.

